# WCGCFFE part deaux Feb 9th



## markpulawski

I know this puts it into "high season" but the thought of having a meet with sliders open is too attractive. I will be hosting the 2nd annual West Central Gulf Coast Florida Frogger Event Saturday Feb 9th, so that gives us 9 weeks to organize and grow out those CB Lehmanni. I am going to make a big pot of chili or grill burgers and brats, put your vote in....I will also allow you to vote the maximum number of Platinums I can have, I hope it is a low number so I can blow by it fairly early and take the pressure off.
Let me know if this date is OK with you all as we do have time to move it up or back a week or so. Look forward to another good time, frogs, plants, big pieces of oak and big people (Al and I qualify here) along with feeders and such are all welcome. Hopefully Wes can build a viv or 2 to bring and Winsor can demo some automatic weapons.


----------



## tarbo96

I will have class that day, but if it lasts into the evening I will be there.


----------



## randommind

WCGCFFE....haha, love it! I will definitely be in attendance, if for no other reason than to tell people I have to go out of town for a the annual WCGCFFE. 

My vote is for burger and brats --> 1 guest bathroom, lots of beer, AND chili = kinda precarious situation, don't ya think? 

I can definitely bring along a viv or two...and if there is enough interest, could even raffle one off. Who you guys think?


----------



## mike_FortMyersFL

ok i guess i will break my 7 year streak on this topic......but only if mark gives me the over/under on how many froggers get trampled if i can start a dog stampede

i'll be there

Mike

may the "fronts" be with you


----------



## Toxic frogs

Dog stampede? Sounds like a good one. I may have to drive down from atlanta for that one. Besides, i need to hit a cypress place for some knees.

Brian


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

If I am free that day I might be willing to make the drive.


----------



## IEatBugs

Sounds like a grand time. Count me in for this one.


----------



## markpulawski

Dustin will you have any of those green & white Auratus ready by then?


----------



## baita83

I should be able to make this one.....and it sounds like a jolly good time


----------



## khoff

Bud Platinum....count me in!

Also, I should have a ton of frogs available by then.

Kevin


----------



## markpulawski

Cool, you and Mike Akana could load everyone up. BTW I scheduled this for the week before Valentines Day so as not to get anyone into trouble.....I know how romantic most of you SE froggers can be.


----------



## IEatBugs

markpulawski said:


> Dustin will you have any of those green & white Auratus ready by then?


I am not really sure Mark. I would like to say yes, but I have a few people who are waiting on them already.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Count me in!!!!
I don't know how the frogs will settle in after the move, I may or may not have frogs to bring. But I'll be there!!!
Really looking forward to meeting all of you!!!


----------



## dom

Count me in +2 !! I have a few tanks that I have to get rid of... Some have background, some don't. If I get off my lazy ass and take some pictures I will post [email protected]!

I will bring Blue Doritos, and my sexy looks


----------



## sports_doc

I'll be in 'town' over the Christmas week there big fella....in case you have some free time...

Shawn


----------



## Toxic frogs

Looks like im coming down there without the wife...woohoo! Any cheap motels around ya mark? Anyways, ill be bringing supplies and plants. Ill post a list a week or 2 before the meet. 

Brian


----------



## eldalote2

Hey I found it! 

I will definitely be there! 

My husband, Corey, will be shipping off to basic with the Coast Guard on March 12. As much as I hate to, I am going to be selling some of my same sex frogs and vivs to make the move easier. 

0.2 orange terribilis '09
1.0 calling standard leuc 
0.0.2 banded leuc
2.0 nikita
1.0 patricia

I will be looking for a different male patricia if anyone wants to trade. 

Also bringing plants.


----------



## tarbo96

Hey Mark! I just got my schedule and is there anyway we can move the shindig to either February 2nd or February 16th? 

Bill


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'll have some frogs available for this meet. Juvi El Cope auratus, cobalt, Bahkuis, powder blue tincs, and maybe a couple P. vittatus. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski

So does anybody have a problem moving this back a week to the 16th?


----------



## dom

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG NOOOOO NOT THE 16th...

jk I dont care


----------



## tarbo96

Perfect for me...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Nope, not a problem for me. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs

Not a problem for me either.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Hey guys, I'm new here on the forum and pretty new to darts in general, but I'm addicted now.. 

I see you are all in my area of Florida (I'm in North Port) I was curious, what must one do to join your prestigious frog "society"??

Adam

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dom

1995sportster883 said:


> what must one do to join your prestigious frog "society"??


First you have to like to eat food
Second you have to buy each Florida member a a stick of gum, no more no less
Third always address Mark P as "sir", he is god and we worship the ground he walks on 
Fourth don't ever ever ever ever forget the First requirement. You must like to eat food


oops forgot...

Sent from my PC using a keyboard


----------



## 1995sportster883

Lol Food is good, Mark P. Is God and gum for everyone! I can do that.

Adam

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dom

1995sportster883 said:


> Lol Food is good, Mark P. Is God and gum for everyone! I can do that.
> 
> Adam
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


woop woop welcome!

what are you keeping ?


----------



## 1995sportster883

Thanks!

Many snakes and lizards, for frogs all I have at this time is Isla Taboga auratus in a 20gal. I set up a 90gal viv that is going to house a group of 5 Patricia tinc froglets. As they mature and I can seperate the females one small group or pair will go into a 29gal I'm working on. Unless I have 4.1 then they can all stay in the 90gal. But the odds are against me that will happen. With my luck I will have 1.4 and need to trade out lol

Adam

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IEatBugs

1995sportster883 said:


> Lol Food is good, Mark P. Is God and gum for everyone! I can do that.
> 
> Adam
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Welcome Adam. I am down in Ft. Myers, almost a stones throw away.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Thank you! Yeah that's close, I have some family in fort Myers. 

Know of any local places I can get isopods and springs?

Adam

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IEatBugs

1995sportster883 said:


> Thank you! Yeah that's close, I have some family in fort Myers.
> 
> Know of any local places I can get isopods and springs?
> 
> Adam
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Thats cool, we will have to meet up some time. My brother lives in N. Port so I go up there from time to time as well.

I have springs and isos and can probably take care of you.


----------



## 1995sportster883

IEatBugs said:


> Thats cool, we will have to meet up some time. My brother lives in N. Port so I go up there from time to time as well.
> 
> I have springs and isos and can probably take care of you.


Cool thanks! Let me know when you're in the area, we can grab a beer.

Adam

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone happen to have any Bassleri/pepperi? Variabilis?


----------



## tarbo96

Or Exo-Terras?


----------



## JacobP

February the 16th should be good for me. I can't wait to see everybody again and meet some new people!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

If Mr. Baita83 goes, then I will be tagging along most likely.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Who do I PM for the address. If I'm invited that is 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reef_Haven

SuspensefulSteve said:


> If Mr. Baita83 goes, then I will be tagging along most likely.


I here Andy is getting married soon, He may have to clear it with the future Mrs. Baita83


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

Yep, just got engaged. Luckily she is very awesome.


----------



## baita83

I should be there but its the weekend after my fiances birthday so I guess I will have to celebrate her birthday the weekend before


----------



## eldalote2

16th is fine with me as well.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Mark,
Were you planning on setting something up with Tropiflora again?

I'll be there, I don't have much to offer up. Free flour beetle cultures to anyone that wants them. Frogs I have available are in my sig line.
I'm looking for a male Vittatus, male P Bicolor, female Azureus, female Azurieventris, springs, wingless melanos, and possibly a bean beetle culture.


----------



## tarbo96

Sounds like a good showing. I have an extra brand new 12x12x18 ZooMed I could trade for something. I may have some extra plants and still thinking about trading my calling male nom. variabilis.

Mark, want me to bring anything?


----------



## khoff

16th is fine for me too.

I will have the following available:

*FROGS*
mint terribilis
azureus
patricia
alanis
and a lone sub-adult vanzolini

*INSECTS*
dwarf white isopods
dwarf grey striped isopods
P. scaber 'grey' isopods
Giant orange isopods
Tropical Springtails
Temperate Springtails
Bean Beetles
Rice Flour Beetles

I may also consider selling or trading my very proven pair of alanis.

I'm looking for:
Female mint terribilis (have calling male to trade)
Female Man Creek Pumilio

_________________________________
Kevin


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

In addition to the frogs I mentioned in an earlier post I have 3 sexed pairs of D. leucomelas available. PM me for details if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

And I should have nothing! I prefer to hoard whatever I can...


----------



## baita83

I will have a probable pair of cristobal SNDF 2011 red (probable) male, orange female. The orange one laid eggs when housed alone so I am 100% sure its a female since they have been together I think I have heard calling from their tank but have never been able to see the probable male calling since they are good hiders and they are housed next to other pumilio so I may be mistaken. They have been together over a year and I have not seen eggs,tads or froglets so it may be 2 females but I am going to give someone else a shot.....asking $200

I also have 2 guarumo available will be 8 months by the meet open to offers not sure of price on these I have gotten some decent trades for my other guarumo but now I need $$$ for a wedding 

please PM me with any questions looking forward to the meet and my fiancee said she is looking forward to a frog meet and a day in sarasota for her bday


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

Blue_Pumilio, you really are a hoarder. I may have some Ceratobatrachus guentheri ready by this meeting. You know you want some! Everyone needs some.


I am also looking for auratus of all sorts. Pairs would be preferred.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Yes, I would like your cute frogs. Grow them up! 

I hoard because I can....haha. You can never have enough awesome animals. 



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Blue_Pumilio, you really are a hoarder. I may have some Ceratobatrachus guentheri ready by this meeting. You know you want some! Everyone needs some.
> 
> 
> I am also looking for auratus of all sorts. Pairs would be preferred.


----------



## khoff

Also looking to trade one or two of my extra calling male leucs for a female.

Kevin


----------



## tarbo96

Does anyone have any juvenile or female nom. variabilis for sale?


----------



## IEatBugs

I am looking for a female New River if anyone has one.


----------



## purplezephead

I'll be tagging along again this year, so I expect Mark to have my dog ready to come home with me this time  I have a few nakita froglets that will be 6 months old and a couple that will be 3-4 months, if anyone is interested. I can also bring bean beetles if there is still a need.


----------



## purplezephead

I could be looking for Cayo de agua if anyone has some cb individuals......


----------



## Coblejw

How can a guy secure an invite to this event? Have met Kevin already and would love to meet others and pick some brains.

Be well.

Josh


----------



## tarbo96

Buy each person a pair of Histrionica and you are in


----------



## billschwinn

tarbo96 said:


> Buy each person a pair of Histrionica and you are in


I would settle for a lowly pair of Lehmani .


----------

